# Best 42" LCD TV - LG 42LD460 or VIERA TH-L42S10



## xsreality (Nov 2, 2010)

I am planning to buy a new 42" LCD TV this Diwali (like so many else here!). After a lot of research on the internet and few visits to the showroom, I have landed on below two models:



LG 42LD460 (Jazz Series)
Panasonic TH-L42S10 (Viera Series)

My budget is around *50,000/-*

I am a bit confused as to which model should I finalize?

LG has certain advantage over the Panasonic one...


USB 2.0 support for DivX etc...
Dynamic Contrast Ratio 100000:1 (I know these are marketing gimmicks and would trust what I see)
Speakers 15W + 15W

Anyone with a first hand experience, would be glad of their guidance regarding which model should I go for. Any other model apart from this would also be great!

Thanx in advance!


----------



## izzikio_rage (Nov 4, 2010)

hi...am also looking for a TV in the same budget range... here's what I found out
currently samsung TVs are selling the highest, specially due to the features 
most of my friends and all are recommending sony due to the service centers and (according to them) better picture quality. 

found this thread a little while back 
*www.consumermate.com/lcd-plasma-tvs/articles/5-best-led-tvs-in-india.html

will post more as I get new info ...


----------



## Ronnie11 (Nov 4, 2010)

i just bought an LG 42 LD460...i managed to bargain & get it for 48000..It would be my choice...i was confused between these models as well but i loved LD460..has a great viewing angel,IPS panel etc..good sound as well btw


----------



## xsreality (Nov 5, 2010)

izzikio_rage said:


> hi...am also looking for a TV in the same budget range... here's what I found out
> currently samsung TVs are selling the highest, specially due to the features
> most of my friends and all are recommending sony due to the service centers and (according to them) better picture quality.
> 
> ...



Thanx for the link.. but it is for LED TV's. I feel LED TV's are currently over-priced and out of my budget. So I would prefer LCD TV's for now.

I couldn't come down to any single model on Samsung though they have lots of features. SONY is simply over-priced for almost the same PQ. After checking out all the showrooms, I felt the Panasonic S10 had the best PQ amongst all.



Ronnie11 said:


> i just bought an LG 42 LD460...i managed to bargain & get it for 48000..It would be my choice...i was confused between these models as well but i loved LD460..has a great viewing angel,IPS panel etc..good sound as well btw



Congrats Ronnie for your purchase! No doubt its sound would be good as it is Jazz series. I am not worried about sound much as I will be connecting a 5.1 home theatre system. Even the VIERA S10 sports a IPS panel... somehow I feel the Pannys have PQ a cut above the rest.

How is your experience so far? Did you check out any HD movie?


----------



## Raptor (Nov 6, 2010)

Brought my LG 42LD460 20 days back. Picture quality is very good, sound is ok but it doesnt matter since i connect my home theatre. Full HD movies PQ is awesome.

Got it for Rs 45K from snehanjali, but had to bargain a little bit.
51K - Vijay sales
55K - Croma, after bargain 49K
52K - Local electronic store


----------



## izzikio_rage (Nov 17, 2010)

hey guys ......so how is the TV going? will be purchasing one next month ....please suggest ..


----------

